# About stink bugs...



## abax (Jan 7, 2018)

We had an explosion of stink bugs this past summer in
SEKY and I found one in my greenhouse today. I left the
area for about two seconds and couldn't find it again among
my Phrags. Are stink bugs harmful to plants? Do I need
to hunt that pest down and kill it?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 8, 2018)

i have heard they are harmful to orchids


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, they are an Asian "import" that feeds on fruits, flowers and leaves of plants, as well as caterpillars of some species, but that's an unlikely issue in the greenhouse.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 8, 2018)

Stink bugs and many of their relatives, like leaf footed bugs, feed on plants. They are sucking insects and true bugs. Most likely the bug you saw is just looking for a place to overwinter and found your nice, toasty greenhouse to be exceptionally inviting.

I've never seen any evidence of stink bugs feeding on orchids, but they and their relatives seem to love various fruits and vegetables. I wouldn't rule out the chances of it feeding on your plants, but one bug isn't likely to be able to do any noticeable damage unless it manages to spread disease from one plant to another.

I'd say keep your eyes open for more, but my first assumption is that it's a single isolated critter, probably not breeding or anything. I know I found one random stink bug in my house this past weekend -- the record cold is driving them further indoors I suppose.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 8, 2018)

Found four of them in the house (not greenhouse) since we started having this cold weather. Any effective sprays out there?


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2018)

I suspect that any thing that will kill stink bugs will kill us
as well. I don't see anything chewed on and perhaps my
spiders will get it. I just don't like the fact that the smelly
thing is in there somewhere and I can't find it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2018)

Stink bugs have been a plague in Michigan this year. We've found dozens of them in our home. We just pick them up and drop them in the toilet. If - when - I find them in the greenhouse, they get thrown outside into the snow. Cruel!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 9, 2018)

Careful handling them because they can hurt you


----------



## John M (Jan 9, 2018)

My Mom has been finding them in her apartment this winter. She hates finding creepy crawlies in her home! I don't blame her. However, they're better than Assassin bugs! I get them in my old farm house. The sting/bite is more painful than any bee, the pain lingers for weeks and the scar from the bite takes years to fade! I know from first hand experience! If I see one in the house, I can't rest until I've managed to chase it down and kill it which isn't as easy as with a Stink Bug because Assassin bugs are FAST runners and they take flight easily! They also spread terrible diseases through their bite.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

!


----------

